# The Catholic Prayer



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 25, 2006)

Are there any resources preferably online that deal with the catholic prayer?

blade


----------



## turmeric (Jan 25, 2006)

What are you talking about, Nathan? Could you be more specific?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 25, 2006)

Shoot its one where they pray to marry  my sister is into catholic prayers etc.. I was just wondering if there were reformed critiques.

blade


----------



## turmeric (Jan 25, 2006)

The hail mary thing?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 25, 2006)

I think so...It sused by her as a dinner prayer.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 25, 2006)

There are numerous RC prayers. If you want a Reformed critique of the "Hail Mary"... here it is: it is evil. If you ever hear someone saying it, start making a loud obnoxious noise so that they cannot finish it.


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Jan 25, 2006)

Here's what Christ had to say about hailing Mary:

Luk 11:27 As he said these things, a woman in the crowd raised her voice and said to him, "Blessed is the womb that bore you, and the breasts at which you nursed!" 11:28 But he said, "Blessed rather are those who hear the word of God and keep it!"


----------



## cupotea (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> There are numerous RC prayers. If you want a Reformed critique of the "Hail Mary"... here it is: it is evil.



Correct! (sez Kev the ex-priest)


----------



## Devin (Feb 12, 2006)

It's a wonder to behold how doctrines come about that lead to prayers like this:

O Mother of Perpetual Help, thou art the dispenser of every grace that God grants us in our misery; it is for this cause that He hath made thee so powerful, so rich, so kind, that thou mightest assist us in our miseries. Thou art the advocate of the most wretched and abandoned sinners, if they but come unto thee; come once more to my assistance, for I commend myself to thee. In thy hands I place my eternal salvation; to thee I entrust my soul. Enroll me among thy most faithful servants; take me under thy protection and it is enough for me: yes, for if thou protect me, I shall fear nothing; not my sins, for thou wilt obtain for me their pardon and remission; not the evil spirits, for thou art mightier than all the powers of hell; not even Jesus, my Judge, for He is appeased by a single prayer from thee. I fear only that through my own negligence I may forget to recommend myself to thee and so I shall be lost. My dear Lady, obtain for me the forgiveness of my sins, love for Jesus, final perseverance and the grace to have recourse to thee at all times, O Mother of Perpetual Help.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Feb 19, 2006)

How can they possibly derive such heresies from Scripture? Or how do they defend their lack of Scriptural support?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 20, 2006)

or  of Roman Catholic Prayers


----------

